# Replacing EPS foam on Britax Marathon?



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

I got a replacement EPS foam piece for my Marathon...the piece under the legs, where the instruction booklet attaches. It's a different shape than the other side and I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to get it in! It's taller and doesn't slide in easily. I'll be calling customer service, but thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You probably have an older Marathon. They changed the design a couple of years ago! I have one of each and they look way different.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, an_aurora! I called customer service, and they said although it looks different, it's the correct part....I finally wedged it in, by lifting the black bar above it a bit and getting some leverage by kneeling on the seat.


----------



## rizzobabes (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachbaby* 
I got a replacement EPS foam piece for my Marathon...the piece under the legs, where the instruction booklet attaches. It's a different shape than the other side and I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to get it in! It's taller and doesn't slide in easily. I'll be calling customer service, but thought I'd ask here first.









Can I ask where you got the replacement foam from and how much it cost? I'm searching for one for my Marathon as well, thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rizzobabes* 
Can I ask where you got the replacement foam from and how much it cost? I'm searching for one for my Marathon as well, thanks!









you'll need to order it direct from Britax.

-Angela


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rizzobabes* 
Can I ask where you got the replacement foam from and how much it cost? I'm searching for one for my Marathon as well, thanks!









Yep, I just called customer service at Britax and ordered it. I was just a few bucks.


----------

